# scheda madre e Pentium XEON: funziano col kernel e Gentoo???

## power83

salve a tutti, vorrei cortesemente delle informazioni riguardo a questi processori e alle schede madri che si possono usare con essi, in particolare ho  visto questa che non mi sembra affatto male, anche se manca delllo slot PCI-E e usa solo le DDR 400 (ho sentito dire che le DDR2 a 800 hanno prestazioni peggiori, a causa del loro maggior tempo di accesso).

http://www.essedi.it/scheda_art.htm?SID=&ID=47492&ID_MCAT=0&ID_CAT=455&SHOP=5&LST=_BB_

c'e' scritto che supporta 2 pentium xeon, ma potrei anche montarne solo uno all'inizio, a causa del loro costo ancora abbastanza alto?

funziona tale procesore con Gentoo? 

ci sono delle CFLAGS particolari e appropriate da mettere nel make.conf x la compilazione?

Nel kernel dove si seleziona il tipo di processore, lo XEON compare come OR del Pentium4, quindi il kernel non vede la differenza tra un P4 e uno XEON???

E della scehda madre che mi dite? LA gestisce correttamente, anche montandola con un solo XEON (se possibile)?

grazie in anticipo a tuttiLast edited by power83 on Sun Jan 23, 2005 4:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## shev

Non mi sembra sia il forum di hwupgrade... ora, o non ho letto io la domanda implicita "funziona questo processore con Gentoo? Una scheda madre che sia pienamente supportata da Gentoo?" e quindi non vedo perchè etichettare come OT questo topic, oppure è estremamente OT e vista la discussione sugli OT che sta avvenendo in questi giorni ti bloccherei il topic.

Allora, non ho colto io e togli l'OT dal titolo, o lo blocco? Non per cattiveria, ma visto il proliferare di OT e l'insofferenza di molti utenti di questo forum (vedi il relativo topic a riguardo) direi che è il caso di evitare gli OT, soprattutto se personali come questo o evitabili con una semplice e banale ricerca con google. Attendo tue notizie prima di procedere.

----------

## =DvD=

 :Shocked: 

----------

## power83

Beh, la domanda se funziona tela processore con Gentoo e se la scehda madre e' supportata mi sembra implicita, cmq ora modifico il testo del messaggio e le includo.

Beh, ovvio che non ho intenzione di usare sistemi MS con tale hardware, ma bensi' il nostro caro pinguino vestito Gentoo.

Per quanto riguarda l'argomento

ecco il link con i dati precisi forniti dalla asus:

http://www.asus.it/prog/spec.asp?m=NCCH-DL&langs=08#

----------

## shev

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Beh, la domanda se funziona tela processore con Gentoo e se la scehda madre e' supportata mi sembra implicita, cmq ora modifico il testo del messaggio e le includo

 

Perfetto, così va meglio. Se non sono OT i topic, non etichettiamoli tali  :Smile: 

Sul supporto per gli xeon non dovrebbero esserci problemi, sono supportati da linux e da Gentoo di conseguenza. Per cflags & co ci sono diversi post sul forum o info su google, roba tipo questa. Come non dovrebbero esserci problemi a montarne solo uno.

Per la scheda madre dovresti verificare il supporto nel kernel per i vari controller sata, scheda di rete e compagnia. Se c'è il supporto per queste cose, grossi problemi non dovresti averli, alla fine va bene quasi tutto.

Per curiosità, che ci devi fare con una macchina del genere? Ne uscirebbe una bella bestia  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Per il supporto prova a vedere se trovi qualcosa qui:

http://www.linuxtested.com/

----------

## power83

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per curiosità, che ci devi fare con una macchina del genere? Ne uscirebbe una bella bestia 

 

Niente di speciale, devo comprare un computer fisso dato che il portatile mi va benissimo nonostante l'abbia preso in ottobre 2002 (e' un asus P4 2GHz), e allora pensavo di optare x questa soluzione.

Chissa che Bogomips mi darebbe con 2 XEON da 3,2GHz!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

e chissa quanto ci metterebbe a compilare per esempio X o gcc!   :Wink: 

Ora vedo nel kernel e su link che mi avete indicato (grazie x la dritta) e vediamo se sono ben supportati i dettagli della scheda madre.

Il fatto di montare un solo processore all'inizio dipenderebbe solo dal fatto economico, nella speraza che in 6mesi al max scendano di molto i prezzi.

Lo stesso vale x la RAM, pensavo di partire con 1 o 2 GB, ma penso 1.

ps: finanzierebbe il papi, peccato che non vuole che montiamo una linea decente, mi basterebbe anche solo una adsl, in tal modo potrei farlo diventare un mini mirror gentoo, magari solo x noi utenti del forum dato purtroppo la scarsa banda che offrirebbe l'adsl, non sufficiente a sostenere i bisogni di tutti gli utenti purtroppo.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

So di essere OT, ma volevo esprimere comunque il mio parere:

-->

o_0 un computer del genere per un pc domestico? 

Ognuno e' libero di buttare i soldi come vuole, ma in questo caso davvero non ne vedo l'utilita'.... contento tu   :Rolling Eyes: 

Se lo prendi solo perche' "fa figo" bhe'... non mi trovi molto d'accordo.... se devi farci grafica o audio a livello professprofessionale e' un altro discorso, ma non mi pare sia il tuo caso.

Se sei comunque intenzionato a spendere cosi' i tuoi soldi allora potresti prendere in considerazione un dual opteron

Ciao

----------

## power83

no no, vai tranquillo, sono ben accette riflessioni su questo.

Non ho intenzione id prenderlo x fare il figo, ma x sfruttarlo x le sue potenzialita' di calcolo, x esempio x fare ocmpilazione distribuita e per fare piu' che audio dei montaggi video fatti abbastanza bene, certo non professionali come quelli super seri xke' ci vuole molta esperienza prima, ma ho intezione col tempo di farmela.

Poi, come detto, se arrivera' una linea decente gli faro' fare un op' da mirror x voi utenti e da server apache/mail/sql x il mio sito.

Magari lo faccio fare anche x un paio di amici, facendogli pagare il servizio senza approffitarmene naturalmente.

----------

## =DvD=

Montaggio video serio con linux?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non ne ho sentito parlare molto bene, ma sarei felice di essere contraddetto!

----------

## lavish

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Montaggio video serio con linux?  
> 
> Non ne ho sentito parlare molto bene, ma sarei felice di essere contraddetto!

 

C'e' cinellera che crasha in media 1 volta ogni 10 minuti + o -...

"Per ora" non esiste montaggio video serio sotto linux.

@power83 : apprezzo molto la tua risposta cosi' tranquilla  :Wink: 

Fossi in te prenderei un bell' athlon64 in ogni caso e mi divertirei (e io mi sto gia' divertendo) molto con quello  :Smile: 

Magari su socket 939 con la ram dual channel... il dual procio davvero non ha molto senso a casa per quello che costa e per i vantaggi che ha...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Beh, la domanda se funziona tela processore con Gentoo e se la scehda madre e' supportata mi sembra implicita

 

Non capisco... tutte l'hardware supportato da linux è ovviamente supportato da gentoo/linux... che senso ha fare una domanda del genere? 

Ovvaimente esiste anche gentoo su macosX (ma non è il tuo caso) e so che ci sono progetti per gentoo/bsd e gentoo/hurd, tuttavia anche in tutti questi casi il supporto hardware viene fornito dal kernel, non dalla distribuzione, pertanto anche qua dovresti vedere se il tuo hardware è supportato dal kernel bsd o hurd....

----------

## xchris

devi trattatre uno XEON come un p4 a livello di cflags.

Io ho un dual xeon 2,8ghz.

Dire che non te ne fai nulla se non fai nulla di intensivo non e' proprio corretto.

Avere + processori e' comodo quando hai + processi che girano contemporaneamente.

Cosa comporta questo?

Che il singolo processo girera' come su un P4 3,2Ghz....(circa..dipende anche dalla cache)

ma potrai eseguirne 2!

In un sistema gentoo questo e' un vantaggio perche' durante la compilazione (se usi un j basso in MAKEOPTS) dei vari pacchetti il tuo sistema viaggiera' tranquillo e potrai usare il tuo pc senza problemi.

In termini di emerge posso dirti che il mio sistema e' stato battuto da un P4 3Ghz su determinate compilazioni perche' l'ebuild era fatto per compilazioni a -J1.

Su altri ebuild invece la presenza del secondo processore si e' fatta sentire.

Non fare pero' l'errore di prendere un secondo processore e trascurare altri aspetti tipo il sottosistema disco.

E' inutile avere il motore di una ferrari e avere un disco poco performante.

Se ti interessa avere il singolo processo + veloce forse e' meglio un AMD64 (anche se avrai + casini).

Se ti interessa far girare + processi in modo snello opta per il dual proc.

Ultima cosa.Lo xeon supporta l'HyperThreading... quindi vedrai 4 processori. --> MAKEOPTS="-j5" se vuoi spingere sulla compilazione.

Buona scelta  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ognuno e' libero di buttare i soldi come vuole, ma in questo caso davvero non ne vedo l'utilita'.... contento tu   

 

Beh tutto da discutere questo punto. Anche io non vedo l'utilita' di avere un processore 64bit ma magari esiste. Poi come dice xchris per gentoo un dual processor e' tutt'altro che futile

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Ognuno e' libero di buttare i soldi come vuole, ma in questo caso davvero non ne vedo l'utilita'.... contento tu    
> 
> Beh tutto da discutere questo punto. Anche io non vedo l'utilita' di avere un processore 64bit ma magari esiste. Poi come dice xchris per gentoo un dual processor e' tutt'altro che futile

 

fedeli... un athlon64 e' piu' economico di un p4 di pari potenza.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> fedeli... un athlon64 e' piu' economico di un p4 di pari potenza.

 

Io non sto parlando di prezzi ma stavo parlando dell'utilita' del 64bit.

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   fedeli... un athlon64 e' piu' economico di un p4 di pari potenza. 
> 
> Io non sto parlando di prezzi ma stavo parlando dell'utilita' del 64bit.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=283436 => senza che mi metta a riscrivere quanto gia' detto  :Wink: 

----------

## power83

gia', vorrei far girare + processi contemporaneamente e pure la compilazione andrebbe a scheggia x me.

@utente con 2 XEON: dove li hai presi? che altro hw hai?

@ montaggio video: in Linux si puo' fare ala grande, anche se pesonalmente non conosco altri programmi oltre cinelerra, ma il celebre film "Titanic" e' stato montato su circa 130 computer, di cui solo una decina con winzozzz.

Indovinate che cosa avevano gli altri?

----------

## lavish

 *power83 wrote:*   

> @ montaggio video: in Linux si puo' fare ala grande, anche se pesonalmente non conosco altri programmi oltre cinelerra, ma il celebre film "Titanic" e' stato montato su circa 130 computer, di cui solo una decina con winzozzz.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Until 1996, high-end graphics workstations running some flavor of Unix owned most of the CGI market. In that year, however, Linux won its first major film role. Digital Domain used 105 DEC Alphas running RedHat Linux to simulate and render water for John Cameron's Titanic,  a film destined to become the greatest financial success of all time (Daryll Strauss, "Linux Helps Bring Titanic to Life," Linux J., Feb. 1998).
> 
> Digital Domain's desire to use DEC Alphas proved the primary motivation for choosing Linux. At the time, Alphas were three times faster than their SGI counterparts. Even better, because they ran Linux, Digital Domain avoided paying the high cost of buying DEC's Unix OS for each machine. Moreover, access to the source code for Linux enabled Digital Domain's developers to easily port applications to their own Render Ranch software. 
> ...

 

Come vedi non e' montaggio video, ma rendering che e' totalmente un'altra cosa.

----------

## xchris

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @utente con 2 XEON: dove li hai presi? che altro hw hai?
> 
> 

 

utente -> xchris  :Laughing: 

e' una workstation dell 650

2x Xeon2,8ghz + 2x36Gb UW320 + 180GB IDE + 2GB Ram + ati8500

come vedi la sezione video e' il punto debole.

Ma non mi interessa particolarmente.

Per cosa la uso?

Compilo tutte le gentoo che installo nei vari uffici ed e' il mio desktop.

(ho delle distro di base e le customizzo ogni volta)

ciao

----------

## nikolis

from xchris: *Quote:*   

>  Se ti interessa avere il singolo processo + veloce forse e' meglio un AMD64 (anche se avrai + casini).

 

Scusami, ma che intendi: anche se avrai + casini. Vorrei comprare un fx55 e mettere gentoo.

Addesso sto con un P4 senza nessun problema.

P.S. finalmente ho messo gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> Scusami, ma che intendi: anche se avrai + casini. Vorrei comprare un fx55 e mettere gentoo.
> 
> Addesso sto con un P4 senza nessun problema.
> 
> P.S. finalmente ho messo gentoo  

 

Che e' una nuova arch e qualche problemino lo potrai trovare... niente di che in ogni caso  :Wink: 

----------

## nikolis

'E meglio che rimango nell mio posto   :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> 'E meglio che rimango nell mio posto  

 

non spaventarti.. va davvero ~tutto bene!   :Wink: 

In caso c'e' un forum.. o no?!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Montaggio video serio con linux?  
> 
> Non ne ho sentito parlare molto bene, ma sarei felice di essere contraddetto! 
> 
> C'e' cinellera che crasha in media 1 volta ogni 10 minuti + o -...
> ...

 

niente di + falso, esistono i software della Avid che sono usati in tutto il mondo per la creazioni di film ---> www.avid.com

tutti i prodotti Avid girano principalmente su piattaforma IRIX/Linux/UNIX, eventualmente anche su Mac/Windows; i lavori seri e professionali si fanno con sistemi operativi e software altrettanto seri e professionali  :Wink:  ovviamente pagando il dovuto.

se non ci credete, date un occhiata a: http://www.avid.com/profiles/

sempre dalla Avid vengono prodotti i migliori software di Rendering e 3D attualmente disponibili ---> www.softimage.com e ovviamente anche questi sono progettati principalmente per il sistema operativo IRIX/Linux

----------

## !equilibrium

ah dimenticavo, nel campo opensource, oltre a cinerella c'è CinePaint: http://cinepaint.sourceforge.net/

attualmente usato in alcuni film, ma non è di certo una soluzione all-in-one professionale per fare montaggio video.

----------

## lavish

@DarkAngel76: mi sono spiegato male io... mi riferivo all'ambito opensource  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @DarkAngel76: mi sono spiegato male io... mi riferivo all'ambito opensource 

 

ah ecco, mi pareva strano altrimenti  :Very Happy: 

no problem

comunque credo che per quanto concerne l'opensource, non ci sarà mai uno strumento all-in-one completamente professionale per il video editing, a meno di qualche gentile concessione dal mondo closed-source   :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> comunque credo che per quanto concerne l'opensource, non ci sarà mai uno strumento all-in-one completamente professionale per il video editing, a meno di qualche gentile concessione dal mondo closed-source  

 

Speriamo! Non sarebbe la prima volta  :Smile: 

----------

